# Redfish in Destin



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Caught this beauty last Saturday before the storm rolled in. About 10:30 am on a pompano rig with a live scrimp. Caught just over the first sand bar, right near the shore! Had to leave because of the storm, but this was a definite treat! The lovely drum was just under 27"!! Perfect catch.
Also, caught a little puffer. Notice how the redfish changes color from whitish to red once he's out of the water. :thumbup:


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

The picture in the sink also included a couple whiting filets. I gotta have an appetizer!!  A nice man by the name of Jim gave me the whiting.


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice catch. Were you fishing on Ok Island?


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

just east of the Island... I used to go to the old Eglin Beach Club right before the Destin bridge. Had some good luck there.


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I was using a 5 oz weight and the current was so strong it would drag our lines west almost 50 yards until they dug in behind the first sand bar. I'm a firm believer in turbulent waters make for hungry fish. Dont be afraid of rough waters.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Great catch, and nice pics!


----------

